# Oregon itinerary planning advice needed



## Bxian (Feb 19, 2018)

We are planning a 12 day trip to Oregon around Memorial Day.  The impetus for the trip was th4 availability of a 4 night stay at Whispering Woods in Welches.   The Whispering Woods portion of the trip will be the last 4 days of our stay.  I am trying to figure out the best itinerary for the trip.  Here are my initial thoughts-input and advice welcome!  In terms of interests, we are food and wine lovers, frequently do walking tours when we visit cities, and love drives through scenic areas.  

Wednesday night-fly from home on the East Coast to PDX
Wednesday night through Sunday night-Portland.  Some people have suggested that we may not need 4 full days in Portland.  However, I will be working remotely for the first  2 days, so we probably won't be able to do anything during the day other than hit nearby food truck pods for lunch.  We would probably try to visit the Japanese Garden and Rose Test Garden in the early evening, or walk around for a while.  As an avid reader, it has been a lifelong dream of mine to visit Powell's City of Books, and I figured that Powell's plus a visit to the Portland Farmer's Market on Saturday would consume a full day.  As an option, I've thought about maybe heading to Cannon Beach and Tillamook for part of Sunday, since they only appears to be an hour and a half away.

Monday night through Wednesday or Thursday night-Willamette Valley in  a B & B (possibly Newberg).  We love wine tasting, and figured that we would spend 3 or 4 days in WV before heading to Whispering Woods.

Optional one night stay-instead of spending 4 nights in the Willamette Valley, I thought about driving  along the Columbia River Gorge and spending one  night in Hood River before heading to Whispering Woods-or leaving Portland and hitting the Columbia River Gorge area before heading to the Willamette Valley-not sure which would work best (advice welcome!).  They all appear to be about an hour and a half away from each other.  Not sure if we should just do the Gorge drive as a day trip from Newberg and stay put there, or whether we should overnight in the Hood River area.  

Friday night through Monday night-Whispering Woods.  We will probably do a fair amount of vegging there with some hiking if weather permits (we will be there in early June).  We'll have family from Idaho visiting for a night while we are there.


----------



## eabishop2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Bxian said:


> ...Optional one night stay-instead of spending 4 nights in the Willamette Valley, I thought about driving  along the Columbia River Gorge and spending one  night in Hood River before heading to Whispering Woods-or leaving Portland and hitting the Columbia River Gorge area before heading to the Willamette Valley-not sure which would work best (advice welcome!).  They all appear to be about an hour and a half away from each other.  Not sure if we should just do the Gorge drive as a day trip from Newberg and stay put there, or whether we should overnight in the Hood River area.
> 
> Friday night through Monday night-Whispering Woods.  We will probably do a fair amount of vegging there with some hiking if weather permits (we will be there in early June).  We'll have family from Idaho visiting for a night while we are there.



Hood River is close enough to do as a (long) day trip (with a loop down the Gorge and back through Troutdale to Whispering Woods) from Whispering Woods.  A better alternative might be to leave Newberg area Thursday and spend the day going up the Gorge, ending in Hood River.  Overnight there Thursday then take Friday to do the drive from Hood River to Welches via Mt. Hood Meadows. That way there's no back-tracking.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2018)

eabishop2 said:


> Hood River is close enough to do as a (long) day trip (with a loop down the Gorge and back through Troutdale to Whispering Woods) from Whispering Woods.  A better alternative might be to leave Newberg area Thursday and spend the day going up the Gorge, ending in Hood River.  Overnight there Thursday then take Friday to do the drive from Hood River to Welches via Mt. Hood Meadows. That way there's no back-tracking.



+1 for the above. I would suggest staying at Whispering Woods and just drive to Hood River as described above. Another cool place to visit that is close to WW is Timberline Lodge on Mt Hood. If you like fish there is a fish ladder with viewing areas and salmon rearing ponds with sturgeon viewing at Bonnieville Dam. It is a nice place for a picnic. 

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 19, 2018)

We enjoyed our visit last year at Whispering Woods - ran into Portland for the Market and VooDoo donuts. Drove up to the Timberline Lodge on Mt Hood. There is also a nice hiking loop around Trillium Lake that that gives you some great pictures of Mt Hood in the distance. 

We did do a day trip from Whispering Woods to Hood River Valley. I would probably lean to overnighting in that area if the option was open.

Very relaxing time. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillium_Lake


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 19, 2018)

eabishop2 said:


> Hood River is close enough to do as a (long) day trip (with a loop down the Gorge and back through Troutdale to Whispering Woods) from Whispering Woods.  A better alternative might be to leave Newberg area Thursday and spend the day going up the Gorge, ending in Hood River.  Overnight there Thursday then take Friday to do the drive from Hood River to Welches via Mt. Hood Meadows. That way there's no back-tracking.


+2 for the above. You will not only love Hood River, but the drive itself is lovely. The Columbia River Gorge is breathtaking, accented by the big, powerful, rushing Columbia River itself. Be sure to schedule a brief turn-off visit to Multnomah Falls. It's definitely worth taking the extra 30 minutes or so to pay a visit and get some pictures.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 19, 2018)

We spent a week at Whispering Woods many years ago and for us Timberline Lodge was the highlight of our trip.  It just fascinates me to imagine that being built at Government Camp at that time in our Nation's history without all the tools and equipment we use today.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2018)

Icc5 said:


> We spent a week at Whispering Woods many years ago and for us Timberline Lodge was the highlight of our trip.  It just fascinates me to imagine that being built at Government Camp at that time in our Nation's history without all the tools and equipment we use today.



Yes, Timberline Lodge is really something. Built with mostly hand tools. My wifes grandfather was one of the lead wood carvers / artists, who hand carved the Rams Head Table, Oregon Trail Mural and and a bunch of others pieces for Timberline Lodge. He also sculpted many items on the old buildings of Portland. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 19, 2018)

Due to fires in the Columbia Gorge last Fall their are some areas not accessible. There are restrictions at Multnomh Falls. The Eagle Crest Fire was started by a juvenile throwing fire crackers/works into a small canyon. He recently plead guilty in Juvenile Court. Many of the hiking trails are shut down for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ScottRonda (Feb 19, 2018)

The Portland Rose Festival will run rom May 25th through June 9th this year.  Tom McCall Waterfront (on the Willamette) always hosts. Fun center.  Rides and carnival games.  Also for part of the festival there usually are several Navy, Coast Guard and Canadian Navy ships available for tour.

For the coast portion of your trip.  Travel down hwy 30 to Astoria and the mouth it the Columbia river.  I would vote for staying in Cannon Beach or Seaside, as they are actually on the ocean.  Then in the morning drive south to Tillamook to the ice cream factory.  Tillamook is on a bay.  No access to the actual coastline.  From there continue down the coast to Lincoln City and have dinner at Mo’s.  Then it is an easy drive east on hwy 18 and 99w right into Newberg.

Unfortunately for the gorge, the was a huge fire last summer by Multnomah Falls (pictured in a previous post) and Eagle Creek.  Staying in Hood River, I would consider the Columbia Gorge Hotel and Spa.  It was built in 1921 by Simon Benson.  There breakfast is famous locally.  Expensive but worth it.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 20, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Yes, Timberline Lodge is really something. Built with mostly hand tools. My wifes grandfather was one of the lead wood carvers / artists, who hand carved the Rams Head Table, Oregon Trail Mural and and a bunch of others pieces for Timberline Lodge. He also sculpted many items on the old buildings of Portland.
> 
> Bill


Wow, Bill--great story. I had the privilege of staying at the Timberline Lodge about thirty years ago and was entranced. It is--like Yellowstone Lodge and the wonderful Ahwahnee Hotel in Yosemite--one of those priceless WPA projects from the 1930's that simply could not be built today. Thanks for sharing. If your wife has any pictures of your grandfather at work there, please share!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow, Bill--great story. I had the privilege of staying at the Timberline Lodge about thirty years ago and was entranced. It is--like Yellowstone Lodge and the wonderful Ahwahnee Hotel in Yosemite--one of those priceless WPA projects from the 1930's that simply could not be built today. Thanks for sharing. If your wife has any pictures of your grandfather at work there, please share!



We do have some pictures of the carvings and maybe five of the proto-types. The proto-type carvings include the Rams Head for the Rams Head Table and parts of the mural. These carvings were distributed to family members. My nephew has the Rams Head carving. My son has the man playing the accordion. My wife has the carving of the Mother of Jesus. 

When my mother in law passed these pictures were put in storage here at our home. If I remember to scan the pictures someday they include the art at Timberline Lodge and art at various old buildings in Portland. One of the old buildings is Gresham High School. Some of his art work is displayed on the old bridges in the Columbia Gorge and bridges around Mt Hood. You can tell its his work because he would discreetly initial them. 

Bill


----------



## Bxian (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for all of the great feedback.  I'm wondering if we should bypass visiting the Gorge area if there are still restrictions in place and should do Portland-Cannon Beach-Newberg-Whispering Woods instead?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow, Bill--great story. I had the privilege of staying at the Timberline Lodge about thirty years ago and was entranced.



You didn't by any chance use an axe to chop through a door, stick your face through the hole, and announce, "Here's Johnny!!!" did you?  

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> You didn't by any chance use an axe to chop through a door, stick your face through the hole, and announce, "Here's Johnny!!!" did you?
> 
> Dave


How did you know???


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 24, 2018)

+1 for the Oregon Coast.  Cannon beach is beautiful and a nice town.  Driving down to the Depoe Bay area on the coast is also very beautiful, Worldmark has a timeshare there and nearby is the Inn at Otter Crest (I haven't been there in awhile, older resort in a great location overlooking the Pacific, but the quality of the room furnishings depend on the owner, but we enjoyed the beauty of the bluff/cliff overlooking the Pacific, access to the beach from the resort, in addition to the walks through the woods to Beverly beach)


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> How did you know???



I saw it on the news. Or something. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2018)

Bxian said:


> Thanks for all of the great feedback.  I'm wondering if we should bypass visiting the Gorge area if there are still restrictions in place and should do Portland-Cannon Beach-Newberg-Whispering Woods instead?



The fire damage is visible from the Washington side of the Columbia Gorge and the scenic bypass looks pretty much the same. I have friends in Portland that hike the areas near the fire damaged areas frequently so if there are restrictions they are few.

Cannon Beach is one of my favorite places on the Oregon Coast. That is where I would go. The trail at Ecola Park is pretty cool. Haystack Rock at low tide is very interesting. Very nice beach walks. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I saw it on the news. Or something.
> 
> Dave



This is another shinning example of your posts that make me grin. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 25, 2018)

easyrider said:


> This is another shinning example of your posts that make me grin.
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill.  I'm glad somebody besides me gets my obscure references.


----------



## Bxian (Jun 4, 2018)

At Whispering Woods now.  Have fallen in love with Oregon!  Spent 5 nights in Portland, 1 night in Cannon Beach, 3 nights in the Willamette Valley and 4 nights at Whispering Woods near Mount Hood.  Will post a review of our stay in TUG reviews.  Easyrider, we saw your grandfather's carvings at Timberline yesterday-amazing!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 4, 2018)

Looking forward to your trip report !


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Jun 5, 2018)

When in Portland also consider Saturday’s Market... this runs both Saturday and Sunday on the waterfront... it will give you a fun perspective of the local vibe... and for wine I highly recommend Willamette Valley Vinyards tasting room


----------



## abbekit (Jun 6, 2018)

Also it's Rose Festival time in Portland. Fleet week starts today. The Rose Parade is Saturday. After the parade the floats will be parked along Tom McCall park for two days. Dragon Boat races on the Willamette River in that same area. And there is a beautiful flower display in Pioneer Courthouse Square.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 6, 2018)

Bxian said:


> At Whispering Woods now.  Have fallen in love with Oregon!


Shhhh! Don't tell anyone. Say, "It's rainy and gray and dreary. You wouldn't like it."

Jim


----------



## abbekit (Jun 9, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Shhhh! Don't tell anyone. Say, "It's rainy and gray and dreary. You wouldn't like it."
> 
> Jim



We learned that when we moved here. It's really awful! Ugly scenery and bad weather!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2019)

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow, Bill--great story. I had the privilege of staying at the Timberline Lodge about thirty years ago and was entranced. It is--like Yellowstone Lodge and the wonderful Ahwahnee Hotel in Yosemite--one of those priceless WPA projects from the 1930's that simply could not be built today. Thanks for sharing. If your wife has any pictures of your grandfather at work there, please share!



One of the relatives recently stopped by Timberline Lodge and took this picture of one of Mevin Keegan's carvings. Melvin is my wifes grandfather. Mels other work includes the Rams Head table and many other wood and stone creations.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 16, 2019)

WalnutBaron said:


> +2 for the above. You will not only love Hood River, but the drive itself is lovely. The Columbia River Gorge is breathtaking, accented by the big, powerful, rushing Columbia River itself. Be sure to schedule a brief turn-off visit to Multnomah Falls. It's definitely worth taking the extra 30 minutes or so to pay a visit and get some pictures.




Yes. Our son did this on a business trip to the Portland area and he said it was awesome!


----------



## IamRleigh (Apr 14, 2019)

Bxian said:


> We are planning a 12 day trip to Oregon around Memorial Day.
> [......]
> I am trying to figure out the best itinerary for the trip. Here are my initial thoughts-input and advice welcome!  In terms of interests, we are food and wine lovers, frequently do walking tours when we visit cities, and love drives through scenic areas.
> [.....]
> ...



Since you love food and wine and scenic drives, check out information on Yamhill County. It has an abundance of all those things. They have beautiful wineries galore.

McMinnville has a great little downtown area. Check out McMenamins restaurant and hotel. They are a very unique local chain that picks intriguing locations to open their businesses. The top of the building is an outdoor area of the restaurant that has a gorgeous 360 view.  

(If you can't go there, there are many other McMenamins in your path.)

Four days in Portland sounds perfect considering your situation. The farmers market and Powell's are excellent choices. You won't be disappointed. 

The Columbia Gorge is amazing, but if it's a choice between that and the coast, I pick the coast, hands down.

I've been there countless times over decades. I even lived there for a bit. I go there often and never get tired of it.  A Arive along 101 is breathtaking.

Have a great time!


----------

